# First Welsh meet



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello everyone.

The first welsh meet will be at the Elan valley on the 26th of July.
We will meet early, aim for 10:30am at the Elan valley visitor center. Have a cuppa and a cake. Then set of for a leisurely drive around the valley, ending with some food in nearby town of Rhayader. For food please state when your add your names to the list so I can look at booking.

http://www.elanvalley.org.uk/ 

I know some have you have already registered an interest in this, so please make an effort to come. Would be nice to put names to faces and have a chat.

There will be more details to come, and any questions don't hesitate to ask.

Thanks

Charles

1. CD09
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm certainly up for a little outing 
1. CD09


2. CelticWebs 


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


9.

10.


----------

